# MultiBld Rankings - How does it work?



## wrbcube4 (Oct 28, 2009)

How does scoring in MultiBLD work? Like, how do they determine who is #1 in the world? 

Thanks!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 28, 2009)

Whoever gets the most points wins. Competitors receive one point for each cube solved and get one deducted for each unsolved cube. If people tie, it comes down to whoever got that many points the fastest.


----------



## wrbcube4 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 28, 2009)

9f16


----------

